# New MRV (whole house) with DECA Setup HR20+HR23 -- Choppy Playback



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello all!

DTV Tech came out yesterday morning and set up my HR20 and HR23 with whole home viewing (MRV) and added a DECA to my router so I can still use VOD.

After 2+ hours and him calling in for support everything was set up. Both DVRs are set up for VOD and both play lists are visible on each other's receiver.

Last night I was watching a show off the HR20 on the HR23. The initial playback started after about 15 seconds, which I expect - it wants to buffer some - that's cool.

However, every so 5 - 10 minutes the video would freeze up for 5-15 seconds at a time. And a few times it came back and stated - No signal from host... blah blah blah.. I simply selected resume and it started back up.

Surely this isn't the expected experience for $3/month?

#1 - How fast is DECA?
#2 - Should I have choppy video or frozen video while using MRV?
#3 - What can I do to remedy it?
#4 - Can I try Ethernet MRV now that I have the MRV feature? Would that solve anything?

As you can imagine watching a movie and having it freeze every 5-10 minutes for 5-10 seconds is not acceptable!!

Please help... 

Setup:
HR20 with SWM device wtih DECA + eSATA 1TB HD
HR23 on SWM with DECA + eSATA 2TB HD


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Two things to try...

1) Did you try watching the show on the local DVR to make sure that it wasn't the recording itself that was having problems?

2) Did you try resetting your DVR's?

As for your questions...
1) Fast enough. 
2) No.
3) Try the above suggestions.
4) DECA will work better or as good as ethernet. Stick with that.

- Merg


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

Tried all three reboot methods on both DVRs:

using settings menu
red button
and pulling the plug

No change in behaviour. Still freezes up every 5-10 minutes for 5-15 seconds.

As I typed this message the show froze up at least five times and then finally came back with lost sever connection type message.

Plays fine on local DVR (HR20).


----------



## kcgriffin70 (Oct 1, 2007)

After I had my MRV installed I had to move a DECA out of the enclosure in my entertainment center (it got very hot). Before I moved it I would have choppy playback and lose the signal. I haven't had any problems once I moved it to the back of the entertainment center.


----------



## HaRrrgh20! (Jan 22, 2007)

kcgriffin70 said:


> After I had my MRV installed I had to move a DECA out of the enclosure in my entertainment center (it got very hot). Before I moved it I would have choppy playback and lose the signal. I haven't had any problems once I moved it to the back of the entertainment center.


Good to know. I'm having mine installed this afternoon and I have a cabinet that has 3 HR20s in it. Gets pretty warm sometimes. Not sure I really have an option to move the DECAs out of the cabinet, though...


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

FYI, I have an HR20 and HR23 connected via home network and have had no problems with choppy playback going either way.
Just Sayin'.


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> FYI, I have an HR20 and HR23 connected via home network and have had no problems with choppy playback going either way.
> Just Sayin'.


JDS, are you using eSATA external drives? I am and I hope I just need to fix something. Also are using DECA or ethernet?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

No eSATA drive and using local home network as I stated.
However, I do notice that 30s skip and 8s replay with remote playback has an audio burp when it comes out of it. This isn't a problem, but it noticable.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

KTrentLR said:


> JDS, are you using eSATA external drives? I am and I hope I just need to fix something. Also are using DECA or ethernet?


You might want to try disconnecting the eSATA drive on the server receiver and then try using MRV again. If it plays fine, then there might be an issue with your external.

- Merg


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Out of curiosity: do you have any other stuff plugged into a second port on a DVR?

How is your internet connected to your "whole-home" set up? Be as detailed as you can.

The reason I am asking this is because it seems to be that something is causing your DECA network to have issues communicating, and the two questions above might give some insight.


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

barryb said:


> Out of curiosity: do you have any other stuff plugged into a second port on a DVR?


Which port?



barryb said:


> How is your internet connected to your "whole-home" set up? Be as detailed as you can.


There are three DECA type devices. One each on HR20 and HR23. And a DECA connected to my router to inject internet for VOD.

I'm at work right now, but I'll try to take some pictures and upload them for the HR20. The HR20 had an extra device for SWM prior to WHV beign added.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

KTrentLR said:


> Which port?


Sorry. Ethernet port.


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

barryb said:


> Sorry. Ethernet port.


The only cable plugged into the ethernet port is the cable coming from the DECAs.

Last night I went to network setting and selected Restore Defaults - no change... Still freezes.

Attached are photos from the HR20... these are all the HR20, not the HR23 at all. The HR23 simply has a DECA. I do want to pointout that the SWM is on the roof hanging from the dish and the dish is about 125 feet fromt he HR23. TV Reception is fine. Just MRV freezes is the only issue..

(photos of HR20 attached)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, looking at your setup, it looks like they hooked up the DECA wrong. Since you have coax going to both SAT inputs (and the fact that your receiver is silver), I'm assuming that you have an HR20-100. The setup should look like this:










The difference is that the splitter should be after the DECA. What's currently happening is that the coax that is going to SAT1 right now is not using the DECA to separate out the sat signal from ethernet traffic. Reconfigure your setup to the pic above and you should be good to go.

- Merg


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes it's an HR20-100. I'll give it a try and let you know.

Thanks!


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

Merg if u look up in the hr-100 thread there's 2 ways to hook them up. The way his is is still wrong though. If you are hooking up the splitter before the deca , then there should be a band stopfilter between the splitter and sat 1. I don't know what problems leaving it out will cause though.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

But for what supplies he already has you are right hook it up that way no bsfilter needed.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

wallfishman said:


> Merg if u look up in the hr-100 thread there's 2 ways to hook them up. The way his is is still wrong though. If you are hooking up the splitter before the deca , then there should be a band stopfilter between the splitter and sat 1. I don't know what problems leaving it out will cause though.


You're right. You can use a Band Stop Filter, but he didn't have one. With the equipment he has installed, the photo I linked is how his hook-up should have been. That is also the way that installers should be doing it as well.

- Merg


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

The Merg said:


> You're right. You can use a Band Stop Filter, but he didn't have one. With the equipment he has installed, the photo I linked is how his hook-up should have been. That is also the way that installers should be doing it as well.
> 
> - Merg


Sorry it took me so long to reply.

No go. Still had VOD, but Whole-Home showed no DVRs found. Rebooted both DVRs about 5 times and waited 3 days for MRV to find eachother.. no go..

Where can I get a Band Stop Filter so I can try that setup?
Also, does it matter that the SWM power inserter is between the wall and the swtich on the HR20 feed?

In my original setup, the DVRs saw each other, but the playback was choppy/froze.


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

One place you can find a Band Stop Filter is Solid signal.

www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02...p-Filter-(BSFR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=

From your description sounds like the Pwr Instr is properly installed. One of your D* boxes needs to have the PI installed between the DVR/DECA module and SWM switch or splitter.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

KTrentLR said:


> Sorry it took me so long to reply.
> 
> No go. Still had VOD, but Whole-Home showed no DVRs found. Rebooted both DVRs about 5 times and waited 3 days for MRV to find eachother.. no go..
> 
> ...


Try a complete power down and power up...

- Perform a menu reset on each receiver 
- Right before they start to power back up, when they are powered off completely, unplug them
- Unplug your SWiM PI
- Unplug the DECA PI for the DECA going to your router
- Reset your router
- Plug in the SWiM PI
- Plug in the DECA PI
- Power up one receiver - verify that network/Internet is working
- Power up next receiver - verify that network/Internet is working and MRV is working
- Continue with additional receivers

As for trying the other setup, that would not make a difference in if MRV should work or not. The DECA's have a built-in BSF so using the DECA or a stand-alone BSF doesn't do anything different.

And just to verify, each receiver is saying the MRV is authorized correct? Prior to doing the above steps you can also try refreshing your services...

*Edit:* Hmmm... The link that used to work doesn't seem to exist anymore. I believe you can still do it via your Account page on DirecTV.com.

- Merg


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Here is the link to refresh services FYI:

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Could the HR23 be part of the problem? Granted I am on a home network, but my HR23 hates MRV. Then again, it hates everything (extremely slow). Using the HR20 to pull something off the HR23 was flawless. Pulling something off the HR20 to the HR23 stuttered badly.

I am having supported MRV (and two more receivers) installed Tuesday so it will be interesting to see.


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Try a complete power down and power up...
> 
> - Perform a menu reset on each receiver
> - Right before they start to power back up, when they are powered off completely, unplug them
> ...


I inadvertantly tried this. unplugged everything and wired everything BACK to the way it is in my original Email - I was preparing to call DTV and I didn't want them to think *I* caused the issue.

Once I got EVERYTHING plugged back in and powered up (even unplugged the PI) .. IT WORKED!!!!

Everything seems to be working fine now!!!!! Everything is connected as it was in my original photo. I don't know if it was a power cycle fix or the act of disconnecting and reconnecting everything that might have fixed a loose connection...

Bottom line.. it's working!!!!!!!!!

Thanks everyone for all your help and input!!!!


----------

